# Zoey ate my ring!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

wait and watch......with plastic gloves at the ready!!
She may even throw it up. How long has it been? I think 
she'll be fine.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like a Marley moment! Good luck - it came out okay in the end that time, too.


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

Well I put her in her crate last night around 11:30 PM and it's 2:15 PM our time, so not even a full day yet...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Follow her around on her potty breaks! LOL

Reminds me of a former neighbor with an obnoxious Peke mix - "Spike". Chris used to think it was funny that he sucked on her ear. I told her I thought it was gross... 
One Saturday am she called me to tell me that her precious Spike had sucked one of the BIG (and real) diamond studs of her ear and swallowed it. (I was afraid I'd be struck by lightening if I didn't act concerned, but Lord I about laughed myself to death when I hung up...) She was frantic and wondered how long it would take for him to "poo it out", and what should she do? I was just mean enough to tell her that she better start screening EVERY poop beginning immediately (altho I knew it would be a day or so...) SO, she literally followed the precious Spike aound WITH A WINDOW SCREEN and slid it under him every time he eliminated (which was a LOT given what she fed that dog) and caught his "poos" and rinsed them with a hose. She got her diamond back on Monday.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

If that ring doesn't show up, I'd be sifting through her stool until I found it. Some things take a little longer to pass through the system than others, so keep on the lookout. We had a cairn terrier on our rescue list that ate an object (can't remember what it was now), but it took two weeks before it passed. Phoebe's interesting things...woodchips, paper towels, typically pass through in a day or two. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my sophie is notorious for eating anything she can. as a pup she ate two of my bracelets, neither could be saved, but after 3-4 days they did come out with the poo. just be patient, this to shall pass.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd take Zoey for an X-ray-you'll know whether or not she ate the ring and exactly where it is in her system. This happened to me and we recovered the ring (ruined) and had it remade. Oh and we had an endoscope procedure and they couldn't get the ring-cost me more than having the ring remade!!!


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

Well, a funny thing happened, about 10 mins after I wrote this I was in the bedroom and heard my husband yelling in the living room about something gross my dog did. She threw up three times and in the first disgusting pile, stuck in a ball of wadded up hair, was my ring. She seems to be doing fine and now I have my ring back! Yay! Thanks for the comments


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

let me be the first to congratulate you!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Now tht all is well, you can aught about it. I hve never had a dog eat jewelry, but our Honey, at age 5 did eat hubby's walet and then a few months later one of his leather gloves. I guess you bettr mae srue all jewelry is out of reach!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you have your ring back. And this way is better than some other ways...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, Congrat's you got the ring back.... and from the lesser of 2 evils end!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thrilled to know you have your ring back!!!! WOW.. it's amazing the things our dogs will eat.



Tiffany


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

i couldn't believe it! i thought that's what happened and as bad as her vomit smelled, it was much better than having to watch her poo 24/7!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great that you got your ring back. I hate poop duty but that is how I found that Bama did chew some of the plastic ball last week.


----------

